# ZTE Grand X 3 Z959 Root Request



## Lazeyboy420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..


----------



## kicknfree (Apr 1, 2016)

Lazeyboy420 said:


> Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..

Click to collapse



I just got one today myself!   I'll pull a build proper outta  mine and I'll talk with a few ppl  I know from here and let's see that happens!   Heck, puppy is all shiney  and I'll sacrifice it.   It's just a thing right?


----------



## waddellaw (Apr 6, 2016)

Any progress on this device?


----------



## BIGDADDYXXL (Apr 8, 2016)

I feel ya, I've had it since February and I'm going nuts not being able to use Titanium backup or any root apps. What makes this phone so different from others that get root. 

Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cricken311 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Bootloader*

Well what sucks is I can't seem to boot it to the bootloader. On the other hand the ADB program works it's just when I type adb reboot bootloader it just restarts the phone.


----------



## brad65807 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bounty $25


----------



## brad65807 (May 18, 2016)

*kingo*

so i tried kingo on the computer and it shows root successful.  i can run apps that ask for root and appear to work.  
but some apps hang when aquiring root, but dont pop up with the normal "no root".  

Do you think i should try flashing supersu.zip with flashify and see if it gets permanent "correct" root?


----------



## Rapture81g (May 20, 2016)

*got a expendable z959*

i have a phone i dont mind if it happens to brick. so shoot me some ideas on rooting this thing and ill try it


----------



## brad65807 (May 20, 2016)

I've tried all I know. Nothing works for me.


----------



## Rapture81g (May 20, 2016)

im trying now in several ways but im using developer options with OEM Unlock enabled to see if that does anything.
btw i tried the Chinese method and it also said i was rooted but opening flashify said i didnt. See u suppose to give flashify root access. If the Chinese way truly rooted the phone im guessing the Root prompt would appear when u open flashify where you can accept or deny flashify root access, and it doesnt. so im trying other things


----------



## brad65807 (May 20, 2016)

Rapture81g said:


> im trying now in several ways but im using developer options with OEM Unlock enabled to see if that does anything.
> btw i tried the Chinese method and it also said i was rooted but opening flashify said i didnt. See u suppose to give flashify root access. If the Chinese way truly rooted the phone im guessing the Root prompt would appear when u open flashify where you can accept or deny flashify root access, and it doesnt. so im trying other things

Click to collapse



Also when rooting with kingo if you go into terminal and type SU it just hangs


----------



## Rapture81g (May 22, 2016)

UPDATE: i have made a mess and did something to lose root so ill be doing that today.

i have had a successful root using kingo root for pc and android. u have to download SuperUser and move a copy to /system/bin and /system/xbin. Took some playing around but was able to get ROM Manager and BusyBox to fully open without errors about su. I cant recall the exact steps i did but i do know it involved Root Browser, ES File Explorer and Explorer because i had to change permissions for SuperUser in order to move them to the ending destination. Cant remember which one accomplished it. But after getting BusyBox and Rom Manager to startup with no problems i click Fix Permissions in Rom Manager and after it fixed permissions it said to reboot and i lost root at that point. So i am going to tinker with it more and hopefully can get a proper way to do it. U also need Developer Options On with Stay Awake, Enable OEM Unlock and USB Debugging ON and root will always fail if you do not disable you windows firewall.


----------



## tjet008 (Jun 13, 2016)

Rapture81g said:


> im trying now in several ways but im using developer options with OEM Unlock enabled to see if that does anything.
> btw i tried the Chinese method and it also said i was rooted but opening flashify said i didnt. See u suppose to give flashify root access. If the Chinese way truly rooted the phone im guessing the Root prompt would appear when u open flashify where you can accept or deny flashify root access, and it doesnt. so im trying other things

Click to collapse



Do you know what does OEM unlock mean and does? 
Thanks:fingers-crossed:


----------



## cbc0201 (Jun 15, 2016)

We now have full root!!
The latest version of Kingo for the PC will give you temp root.  The link below will give you full root. 

ZTE Write Protection problems solved (Simple)
http://androidforums.com/threads/zte-write-protection-for-zmax-and-other-zte-phones.1040331/
Works perfectly on the Grand X3

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------








Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## EddyBoy2060 (Jun 16, 2016)

cbc0201 said:


> We now have full root!!
> The latest version of Kingo for the PC will give you temp root.  The link below will give you full root.
> 
> ZTE Write Protection problems solved (Simple)
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome im going to try it out tomorrow:good:


----------



## aatechnical (Jun 17, 2016)

disregard


----------



## cgrimm9 (Jun 24, 2016)

I been trying to get root on my grand x 3 but phone shuts off is unresponsive and have to pull battery  to get phone to turn back on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2016)

cbc0201 said:


> We now have full root!!
> The latest version of Kingo for the PC will give you temp root.  The link below will give you full root.
> 
> ZTE Write Protection problems solved (Simple)
> ...

Click to collapse



I've achieved permanent root with this method, but, I'm having trouble replacing Kingo super user with SUPERSU. How were you able to do it?


----------



## michealm1979 (Jul 13, 2016)

Any one tried Link2SD yet since root is now working?


----------



## jtespo123 (Jul 17, 2016)

With this can we install custom roms?  Or is that still a pipe dream right now?

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

Also Im having issues. Usually there is a lot more help with this. It's explained a lot better. Can someone give me the steps to root? After that Im good on my own its the rooting process that I need a helmet and a short bus for


----------



## Lazeyboy420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2016)

[/COLOR]Also Im having issues. Usually there is a lot more help with this. It's explained a lot better. Can someone give me the steps to root? After that Im good on my own its the rooting process that I need a helmet and a short bus for[/QUOTE]
They're still working on a custom recovery and ROM(s) for this device. As for rooting, try going to this link:http://androidforums.com/threads/zte...hones.1040331/

I take no credit for this, but it works for this and other ZTE phones. Hope this helps!!:good:


----------



## Sndjy (Jul 25, 2016)

Following


----------



## luway65 (Sep 10, 2016)

*roms?*

Has anyone been able to find a ROM compatible with this phone?


----------



## justlovejoy (Oct 8, 2016)

Simplest Root Ever!! adb reboot disemmcwp didn't work but it did in shell and then I just went to playstore and installed superSu, updated binary. thats after numerous attempts doing other stuff that lead to me having to factory reset to gain back any functions outside of booting into safe mode. Now a bootloader check? Anyone with info?


----------



## txtechs (Oct 24, 2016)

*stock firmware*

hey does anyone have the stock images for this device? if so please pm me


----------



## veerock1990 (Oct 25, 2016)

None of the kingroot apps work on my zte grand x 3 running lollipop 5.1.1 I've tried them all..I don't have a PC..was able to root my zte grand xmax plus without a PC...maybe I'm doing something wrong? I only need temporary root access to transfer 1 file that requires root permission to install..any ideas?? Is there a way to do this without a computer!?


----------



## cbc0201 (Oct 25, 2016)

veerock1990 said:


> None of the kingroot apps work on my zte grand x 3 running lollipop 5.1.1 I've tried them all..I don't have a PC..was able to root my zte grand xmax plus without a PC...maybe I'm doing something wrong? I only need temporary root access to transfer 1 file that requires root permission to install..any ideas?? Is there a way to do this without a computer!?

Click to collapse



You need Kingo root and a pc

Sent from my Z981 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wthigon (Oct 26, 2016)

Quick recap, Do i just temp root with kingoPC first and then use this adb reboot disemmcwp?  After this what?


----------



## -danger- (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello. my ZTE Grand X 3 phone stuck on Android logo after I've rooted it via Kingo Root.
I am only able to boot it into recovery and update software via zip archive.
Wipes and factory reset are not helps.
Where to find zip software update? Can anybody help me ?


----------



## Kizzmiazz (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey can someone please send me a link or send me the 2 files in system zdm.apk and the other one zdmDaemon.apk ? And if ya can the name of the two folders. I was dumb and deleted them lol I need if we have some more otas . Please help me


----------



## justlovejoy (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone rooted on the latest ota? 
I'm asking before I accept the update. I'm already rooted. 

I...
1. Used Reboot method 
2. Installed SuperSU
3. Updated binary
4. Rebooted and enjoying my rooted phone

But... I wanted to see what happens on the latest update. 

Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk


----------



## -danger- (Oct 30, 2016)

Can anybody share an update.zip ?
It is stored in cache directory (you need root)
My phone is stuck after rooting and nothing helps. need to flash zip via recovery.


----------



## kaiser4782787890 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have recently rooted my ZTE Grand X 3 (Z959) without kingo. 
I used the dirtycow exploit to patch the /system/bin/run-as command, then patch /sbin/adbd which can then get you a root shell. 
From there you can setprop persist.sys.k Z959 then reboot disemmcwp then setenforce 0 and finally mount -o rw,remount /system. 
With /system finally writable you can copy su binary to /system/xbin and run su ----auto-daemon then install SuperSu (or other su manager).

Any devs interested in wrapping this up into a streamlined solution?

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




-danger- said:


> Can anybody share an update.zip ?
> It is stored in cache directory (you need root)
> My phone is stuck after rooting and nothing helps. need to flash zip via recovery.

Click to collapse



I can help. PM me.


----------



## -danger- (Nov 5, 2016)

kaiser4782787890 said:


> I can help. PM me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. I hope u can help.
I have a TWRP almost finished for our device but first I need to return my phone back to life. damn boot loop,...


----------



## Kizzmiazz (Nov 5, 2016)

That would be sweet.  Damn and I thought all hope was lost already with this phone lol awesome work in advance guys.


----------



## kaiser4782787890 (Nov 5, 2016)

-danger- said:


> Thanks for reply. I hope u can help.
> I have a TWRP almost finished for our device but first I need to return my phone back to life. damn boot loop,...

Click to collapse



I dont have any update.zip in my cache directory. What is it that you are in need of exactly?


----------



## -danger- (Nov 5, 2016)

kaiser4782787890 said:


> I dont have any update.zip in my cache directory. What is it that you are in need of exactly?

Click to collapse



Have you received any OTA update ? it should be stored there in Cache folder. Let's PM, maybe you can help or have any ideas


----------



## kaiser4782787890 (Nov 5, 2016)

@Kizzmiazz
I think this is what you are asking for. I could not find zdm.apk

Maybe you were thinking of com.zte.zdm?


----------



## Kizzmiazz (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank thank you.  Deleted them cleaning up bloat and realized I might need em later lol. If you can find the stock music player that would be cool to lol did not know it was attached to the alarm clock 
:cyclops: again thank you.


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 5, 2016)

So i messed with the fallbackfonts.xml file and now im stuck at the ZTE GRAND X3 screen, can someone send me the fallbackfonts.xml and tell me how to change it via PC thru recovery mode? Maybe an update.zip that only changes the fallbackfonts.xml file? Your help will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Lazeyboy420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..


----------



## zounduser (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone successfully unlocked the bootloader? I looked on Google and found 2 different ways. I'm not gonna do it though if you guys haven't figured it out. Also, after running king root can't we just use supersu me app to get super su?


----------



## zounduser (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey guys trying to root. What exactly do I run in adb? Adb shell/then run command? Then proceed to use kingo root? Thanks


----------



## -danger- (Dec 8, 2016)

zounduser said:


> Hey guys trying to root. What exactly do I run in adb? Adb shell/then run command? Then proceed to use kingo root? Thanks

Click to collapse




```
reboot disemmcwp
to re-enable write protection issue this command
reboot emmcwpenab
```

then run Kingo
*Kingo root can brick your phone.

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




tony332211 said:


> how to change it via PC thru recovery mode? Maybe an update.zip that only changes the fallbackfonts.xml file?

Click to collapse



there is no way to change something via factory recovery.


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 8, 2016)

-danger- said:


> then run Kingo
> *Kingo root can brick your phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Then um, is there a way to fix this phone? Maybe a stock rom?


----------



## -danger- (Dec 8, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Then um, is there a way to fix this phone? Maybe a stock rom?

Click to collapse



No firmware or updates released that can be downloaded.
Ask  kaiser4782787890 for system partition backup, then u can flash it via adb


----------



## zounduser (Dec 8, 2016)

-danger- said:


> ```
> reboot disemmcwp
> to re-enable write protection issue this command
> reboot emmcwpenab
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingo can brick. Has anyone bricked yet? Doesn't seem like a good idea. Is this the only way to do it? I don't wanna brick.


----------



## -danger- (Dec 8, 2016)

zounduser said:


> Has anyone bricked yet?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69363189&postcount=32


----------



## zounduser (Dec 8, 2016)

-danger- said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69363189&postcount=32

Click to collapse



Damn did u ever get it fixed? luckily I'm still within the 7 days. I can return it I suppose if I end up bricking.


----------



## kaiser4782787890 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes I helped danger unbrick his phone. He was able to get to FTM mode and kingoroot  was able to give him a root shell and from there we overwrite his system partition with my system image.

Luckily, dm-verity does not protect this phones system partition or i would have bricked my phone while removing the cricket boot logo


----------



## zounduser (Dec 9, 2016)

kaiser4782787890 said:


> Yes I helped danger unbrick his phone. He was able to get to FTM mode and kingoroot  was able to give him a root shell and from there we overwrite his system partition with my system image.
> 
> Luckily, dm-verity does not protect this phones system partition or i would have bricked my phone while removing the cricket boot logo

Click to collapse



Well I'm attempting to root this right now.

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

I typed reboot disemmcwp and I get not recognized. Do I adb shell first? Sorry I know commands and I'm no newb, Just need a little help. Thanks. Oh then run Kingo from phone, or PC? Thanks. 

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Never mind. Already finished. So, I'm rooted with Kingo, can I use supersume app to remove this junk and have super su? 

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Check this....... http://kidapso.com/how-to-unlock-zte-grand-x-3-bootloader/

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zounduser (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't know What this is about, but.... It appears I can't use supersume app? 

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zounduser (Dec 9, 2016)

Guess what fellas......... I successfully rooted this phone last night, after the R/W command. I then proceeded to remove kingo junk with supersume app, and it took root away completely. Lol. I then attempted to root again with kingo...... And low and behold I *[email protected]$* bricked!!!!!!!!! So, luckily I was able to get another 1 through warranty, do I attempt this again? And just keep kingos super user? What u guys think? 

Sent from my Z959 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Domhalo (Dec 10, 2016)

*Can you give me more information on this. I bricked my phone.*



kaiser4782787890 said:


> Yes I helped danger unbrick his phone. He was able to get to FTM mode and kingoroot  was able to give him a root shell and from there we overwrite his system partition with my system image.
> 
> Luckily, dm-verity does not protect this phones system partition or i would have bricked my phone while removing the cricket boot logo

Click to collapse



Can you give me more information on this? I bricked my phone. I put it in fTM mode and ran Kingo root after and got root access. Don't know what to do next.


----------



## justlovejoy (Dec 15, 2016)

Still no answer as to anyone being rooted on the latest ota. 

Word from the wise:
1.Skip using Kingo after the reboot method. Just go to the play store and get supersu to root your phone. That's what I did. 
2.Don't accept the update if you can, unless you're willing to risk root for the update and if you are please lmk if you've obtained root. Thanks!
I block mine with a firewall app. 
NoRoot data firewall 

About to upgrade this phone to another, unsure of which I'll get but during the break, if I still have this phone, I'll attempt some developments. Need someone to verify the bootloader unlocked tho. May determine if I'll take a stab at it. 

I work 60hrs a week, non Tech related career change. 

Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Dec 21, 2016)

kaiser4782787890 said:


> Yes I helped danger unbrick his phone. He was able to get to FTM mode and kingoroot  was able to give him a root shell and from there we overwrite his system partition with my system image.
> 
> Luckily, dm-verity does not protect this phones system partition or i would have bricked my phone while removing the cricket boot logo

Click to collapse



Would you be able to help me as well? I am kinda noobish at some of this stuff but I have some understanding.
Here's what happened;

I was using kingoroot to root it (after turning write protection off) and it got stuck on 60-something percent. I left it for a while and came back and my friend had decided to unplug my laptop to plug in their phone. So my laptop died in the middle of trying to root it. Then the phone shut off on its own, like crashed or something. Tried to boot it up, stuck on zte logo. Booted into recovery, wiped cache, tried again. Nothing. Reluctantly I just factory reset it. Still nothing.

I do not have any kind of custom recovery. I've looked into it but can't find how to get it on there or even where to get it.

I do have adb tools, if that helps.

Please, this is my only phone and I'm broke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justlovejoy (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm going to the doctor but when I get back I'll see what's up, look for a p.m. in like two hours.

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




carcinoGeneticist said:


> Would you be able to help me as well? I am kinda noobish at some of this stuff but I have some understanding.
> Here's what happened;
> 
> I was using kingoroot to root it (after turning write protection off) and it got stuck on 60-something percent. I left it for a while and came back and my friend had decided to unplug my laptop to plug in their phone. So my laptop died in the middle of trying to root it. Then the phone shut off on its own, like crashed or something. Tried to boot it up, stuck on zte logo. Booted into recovery, wiped cache, tried again. Nothing. Reluctantly I just factory reset it. Still nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## zounduser (Dec 21, 2016)

U guys might want to check out wondershare one click root. You have to download it to a PC, and you need internet access. I bricked with Kingo root when I had this phone. I couldn't get rid of the stupid Kingo super user. And it bricked me. I traded it for a new 1, and the front facing Camera was broke, so I traded it for the Samsung Galaxy amp prime, which I love for a cheap phone! I adjust rooted it and waiting on custom recovery. I've installed Xposed using FlashFire and a few other mods. Wondershare probably will work, and the thing with that is that it actually places super su instead of the second hand generic superuser. Just a thought. Good luck guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## iiPostMaster (Jan 9, 2017)

So, to my knowledge, you require a Linux machine to run the shell commands that one of the previous users specified. I could be wrong, I heard you need either Linux or Mac OS. I have been perusing these forums since a few years ago, but have only just made an account due to having almost no knowledge of this stuff. Thanks to anyone that replies to my comment, because if I don't need Linux or Mac OS then I could probably figure out a way to cross connect two phones, the one to root and the other for the console shell.


----------



## Audrey D (Jan 12, 2017)

Okay so I have tried the reboot disemmcwp command in two terminal emulators from the play store and one of them says access denied to the command "reboot" and the other says command not recognised is their some special way I have to do this? I can't get the android sdk on my pc because it will take days to download however I do have a able pc as well.


----------



## cbc0201 (Jan 14, 2017)

Audrey D said:


> Okay so I have tried the reboot disemmcwp command in two terminal emulators from the play store and one of them says access denied to the command "reboot" and the other says command not recognised is their some special way I have to do this? I can't get the android sdk on my pc because it will take days to download however I do have a able pc as well.

Click to collapse


http://lifehacker.com/the-easiest-way-to-install-androids-adb-and-fastboot-to-1586992378



Sent from my Z981 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Lazeyboy420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..


----------



## Skiczenski (Feb 5, 2017)

*Could use a hand...*



kaiser4782787890 said:


> Yes I helped danger unbrick his phone. He was able to get to FTM mode and kingoroot  was able to give him a root shell and from there we overwrite his system partition with my system image.
> 
> I ended up doing the exact same thing using Kingoroot with my Z959... I can get to FTM, and Recovery too... Any assistance you could provide would be great...
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse


----------



## kaiser4782787890 (Feb 22, 2017)

justlovejoy said:


> Need someone to verify the bootloader unlocked tho. May determine if I'll take a stab at it.

Click to collapse



bootloader IS LOCKED. I verified by a small change to the recovery partition to change boot parameters to a lower serial port speed. A single byte change also prevents recovery from booting.

Sympton is that ZTE logo is flashed on screen for < 1 second


----------



## Za Doctor (Feb 22, 2017)

kaiser4782787890 said:


> bootloader IS LOCKED. I verified by a small change to the recovery partition to change boot parameters to a lower serial port speed. A single byte change also prevents recovery from booting.
> 
> Sympton is that ZTE logo is flashed on screen for < 1 second

Click to collapse



did you oem unlock
also here are system.img, recovery.img, and boot.img if you get bricked
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9AUiOcDJc9UYWd6UXdXSHZhVzQ?usp=sharing


----------



## andrewemp01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rooted with KingoRoot obtained root .. removed kingoroot link app and the kingoroot battery saver app adjusted CPU governor to performance rebooted and now I am in a boot loop .. as mentioned from previous posts boot loop was fixed in ftm mode and kingoroot establishing a su shell . When I go into ftm mode (power volume down) it only stays in that mode for a few seconds when it again reboots and continues the loop. How do I get it to stay in ftm mode and how do I use kingoroot to establish a temp root with su shell  ??


----------



## Jdh711 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Temp root with CRooWT.apk*



Domhalo said:


> Can you give me more information on this? I bricked my phone. I put it in fTM mode and ran Kingo root after and got root access. Don't know what to do next.

Click to collapse



I'm in same boat...  Kinda... I can get temp root but don't know exactly how Im supposed to proceed.
Im still new to rooting and useing this forum so plz third me if this is wrong but I got root useing CRooWT (dirty cow) but it goes away after reboot.  Is there a way to make that permanent or unlock the boot loader.  I've got root with King or kingo B4 but it took a few tries and would reboot soon after.  CRooWT is fast and doesn't seem to restart my phone nearly as quick.  So hopefully that may help someone else unless it's already been brought up here and I missed it.  If someone does get permanent root or B/L unlock with it I'd love to know how and hopefully can explain how in some details.  Thx


----------



## Za Doctor (Feb 28, 2017)

Jdh711 said:


> I'm in same boat...  Kinda... I can get temp root but don't know exactly how Im supposed to proceed.
> Im still new to rooting and useing this forum so plz third me if this is wrong but I got root useing CRooWT (dirty cow) but it goes away after reboot.  Is there a way to make that permanent or unlock the boot loader.  I've got root with King or kingo B4 but it took a few tries and would reboot soon after.  CRooWT is fast and doesn't seem to restart my phone nearly as quick.  So hopefully that may help someone else unless it's already been brought up here and I missed it.  If someone does get permanent root or B/L unlock with it I'd love to know how and hopefully can explain how in some details.  Thx

Click to collapse



you have to use adb on your computer or terminal emulator and type adb reboot disemmcwp then you will get system r/w and root with King Root not kingo your phone should not reboot i have permanent root on my zte grand x3

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




andrewemp01 said:


> Rooted with KingoRoot obtained root .. removed kingoroot link app and the kingoroot battery saver app adjusted CPU governor to performance rebooted and now I am in a boot loop .. as mentioned from previous posts boot loop was fixed in ftm mode and kingoroot establishing a su shell . When I go into ftm mode (power volume down) it only stays in that mode for a few seconds when it again reboots and continues the loop. How do I get it to stay in ftm mode and how do I use kingoroot to establish a temp root with su shell  ??

Click to collapse



try to factory reset and see if that helps and if you dont want to i dont know what to tell ya maybe take out the battery for a short time then try again with ftm mode


----------



## android86.ad (Mar 10, 2017)

*emmc image request*

i am soft bricked and am looking for a emmc image PLEASE!!


----------



## moseswing (Mar 16, 2017)

Plz help still looking for a method on this device....been a root user for years but this is the hardest yet I found to root....plz help


----------



## Za Doctor (Mar 17, 2017)

just go to ur computer and use command promt with adb and type adb reboot disemmcwp make sure to have usb debuging enabled and oem unlocked  then install King root and root it. also send me the current build number maybe the update removed the command


----------



## android86.ad (Mar 18, 2017)

Can anyone help with instruction on getting unbricked? I use my cellphone for business and just want to unbrick unroot and use!

Sent from my VS425PP using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jcrt2000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Za Doctor said:


> just go to ur computer and use command promt with adb and type adb reboot disemmcwp make sure to have usb debuging enabled and oem unlocked  then install King root and root it. also send me the current build number maybe the update removed the command

Click to collapse



I have the same issue where I did the reboot command and yet kingroot and kingoroot both still wont work. my build number is Z959V1.3.14


----------



## Za Doctor (Mar 20, 2017)

android86.ad said:


> Can anyone help with instruction on getting unbricked? I use my cellphone for business and just want to unbrick unroot and use!
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



can u get on ftm mode if so use this https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9AUiOcDJc9UYWd6UXdXSHZhVzQ?usp=sharing if the files are not working ill reupload but if u want stock this is not what u are looking for 

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




jcrt2000 said:


> I have the same issue where I did the reboot command and yet kingroot and kingoroot both still wont work. my build number is Z959V1.3.14

Click to collapse



i dont know then because im on z959v1.2.13 they might have removed the command someone has to figure out how to downgrade this and i dont want u to risk ur phone getting bricked but maybe u could but in your own risk use the link i provided how to flash using ftm https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9AUiOcDJc9UYWd6UXdXSHZhVzQ?usp=sharing


----------



## jcrt2000 (Mar 20, 2017)

Za Doctor said:


> can u get on ftm mode if so use this https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B9AUiOcDJc9UYWd6UXdXSHZhVzQ?usp=sharing if the files are not working ill reupload but if u want stock this is not what u are looking for
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will go ahead and try when I get home tonight. If it does brick I am within my return window.


----------



## Za Doctor (Mar 20, 2017)

jcrt2000 said:


> Will go ahead and try when I get home tonight. If it does brick I am within my return window.

Click to collapse



download the system.img, boot.img and recovery.img with instructions and adb is a option if you dont have it also use kingo root to root it on ftm then use the commands in the instructions. if it fails to root in ftm then ur out of luck


----------



## jcrt2000 (Mar 21, 2017)

Za Doctor said:


> download the system.img, boot.img and recovery.img with instructions and adb is a option if you dont have it also use kingo root to root it on ftm then use the commands in the instructions. if it fails to root in ftm then ur out of luck

Click to collapse



kingo rooted the phone and then bricked it. Going to return it tomorrow.


----------



## Za Doctor (Mar 21, 2017)

jcrt2000 said:


> kingo rooted the phone and then bricked it. Going to return it tomorrow.

Click to collapse



in what way i could try and help


----------



## jcrt2000 (Mar 21, 2017)

Za Doctor said:


> in what way i could try and help

Click to collapse



on reboot it gets to grand x screen and shuts off. ftm mode only stays for one minute then shuts off. only recovery will stay up.


----------



## Kizzmiazz (Mar 28, 2017)

Za Doctor said:


> download the system.img, boot.img and recovery.img with instructions and adb is a option if you dont have it also use kingo root to root it on ftm then use the commands in the instructions. if it fails to root in ftm then ur out of luck

Click to collapse



What do you mean by " make sure to copy to your internal storage " I was able to temp root with Kingo root in ftm and downloading boot.img system.img and recovery.img. I able to adb shell su . And then " hold shift right click then open command prompt. make sure you do it in ZTE Grand x3 folder" I understand how to open cmd prompt but what do you mean "do it in ZTE Grand x3 folder" I have used adb many times in the past , well very distant past lol but never in ftm mode. So I just need a little more clarity before I attempt lol.  Please help.


----------



## Za Doctor (Mar 31, 2017)

Kizzmiazz said:


> What do you mean by " make sure to copy to your internal storage " I was able to temp root with Kingo root in ftm and downloading boot.img system.img and recovery.img. I able to adb shell su . And then " hold shift right click then open command prompt. make sure you do it in ZTE Grand x3 folder" I understand how to open cmd prompt but what do you mean "do it in ZTE Grand x3 folder" I have used adb many times in the past , well very distant past lol but never in ftm mode. So I just need a little more clarity before I attempt lol.  Please help.

Click to collapse



create a folder and name it what ever you want then copy all the files in that specific folder and then try to flash and when i mean copy to ur internal storage i mean copy all the .img files to ur sdcard download the instructions again i edited for more understanding


----------



## meatball82 (Apr 1, 2017)

*FTM mode wont stay up*

How do i get my ftm mode to stay up....when i go into ftm mode it only stays up for a few secs on z959v1.4.15 but i can get into recovery just fine


----------



## Lazeyboy420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys.. I've used these forums for years but never posted so here goes.. I just got the new ZTE GRAND X 3 from cricket.. It seems to be a very decent phone, but I'm a root user for life and I'm guessing since its so new the development isn't even thought about yet.. Yes I've tried every single one click exe./apk. there is.. Including framaroot, towelroot,ect. Trust me I've tried with persistence and nothing.. Constant failures.. I gotta get this device rooted.. Please guys lets do this.. Its running 5.1.1..


----------



## jcrt2000 (Apr 1, 2017)

meatball82 said:


> How do i get my ftm mode to stay up....when i go into ftm mode it only stays up for a few secs on z959v1.4.15 but i can get into recovery just fine

Click to collapse



You can't. With that version the phone is locked. Meaning even if ftm would stay you would brick the phone rooting it 

Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatball82 (Apr 1, 2017)

jcrt2000 said:


> You can't. With that version the phone is locked. Meaning even if ftm would stay you would brick the phone rooting it
> 
> Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah i did brick it only can get into recovery. Is it anyway to get it out of the brick or should i just return it?


----------



## jcrt2000 (Apr 3, 2017)

meatball82 said:


> Yeah i did brick it only can get into recovery. Is it anyway to get it out of the brick or should i just return it?

Click to collapse



I just returned mine. As far as I know there is no backup to flash to fix it.

Sent from my Z959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mineat (Apr 14, 2017)

*Z959 Root Help&Hints*

Hi. I dont know what I can do from there, but I installed ADB, its universal drivers and the z959 drivers on my z959 phone and did the following:


 Connect phone to Windows 7 computer
Enable Developer Options(enable OEM Unlock, Allow Mock Locations and USB Debugging) and Unknown Sources
 Select MTP
Run CMD in Admin mode(Windows)
Open Device Manager
Replace the yellow "ADB Interface(Not the word "Android" as a device detected!)" drivers on desktop for phone's detected bootloader and OS, with the universal ones . (ALSO DON'T DO THIS TO THE Z959 Driver DETECTED!!!)
Type in CMD cd <adb folder>
Type adb usb -s <serialnoofZ959device>
Press Enter

After the device was detected, I ran several tests with ADB:


adb root(Unable to for producer builds)*
adb devices(detected phone by serial number on both ends of it)*
fastboot oem unlock(hangs)*

*= So far....

I'm attempting to use adb sync -l, for info and/or proof of this. But as far as going to the FTM mode, nothing is wrong only I'm able to let it stay there as long as I want without trouble. Let me know what you want from this!

*EDIT: I CAN NOW REBOOT INTO THE INTERNAL(3e) RECOVERY SCREEN OF THE Z959!!!!!!*


----------



## Za Doctor (Apr 18, 2017)

how about try and create a twrp recovery img if i knew how i would.


----------



## GarbageGod (May 15, 2017)

*Help with this device?*

Hey, I'm new to XDA, rooting, and forums in general. Would anyone mind walking me through rooting this?

I see people talking about flashing files and rebooting loaders but I haven't learned what any of that means. 
I picked up a ZTE grand x3 (budget phone), and I wanted to learn how to get the most out of it, remove the bloatware, and have some starting reference of knowledge while trying to learn more about how to use, create(?), flash, or alter software in the future.

Would anyone care to walk me through the rooting process? :angel:


----------



## jcrt2000 (May 16, 2017)

GarbageGod said:


> Hey, I'm new to XDA, rooting, and forums in general. Would anyone mind walking me through rooting this?
> 
> I see people talking about flashing files and rebooting loaders but I haven't learned what any of that means.
> I picked up a ZTE grand x3 (budget phone), and I wanted to learn how to get the most out of it, remove the bloatware, and have some starting reference of knowledge while trying to learn more about how to use, create(?), flash, or alter software in the future.
> ...

Click to collapse



You first need to check which build you are on. Should be under settings-about phone.

Sent from my 5056N using Tapatalk


----------



## droidzer1 (Sep 1, 2017)

I spent 10 hours getting past Google's FRP on a Grand X 3 I bought from a guy ( he told me a pin code but it didn't work - my mistake to not try it before he left) so I factory reset only to find it was Google account locked.   It's on build v1.6.17 and was a real pain to get FRP bypassed.   All that to see there doesn't seem to be any reliable root for this without a good chance of bricking the phone I guess.   I tried the Dirty cow but it says the phone is not vulnerable.   Tried Kingoroot from PC but it black screened the phone a couple times and past experience with Kingoroot seemed most phones became very unstable.   Tried the adb reboot disemmcwp and the installed SuperSu but no luck with that either.   Most experience I have had with ZTE has lead me to avoid anything ZTE.   I think they suck for locking things down the way they do.   And won't give any support to restore a phone or allow stock ROM images.  I wrote them once requesting a ROM for a ZTE to save sending it back to where I got it but it was a big "No - we won't do that".   So I got a replacement from the point of sale and I'm sure ZTE will be getting it back from the retailer to deal with it when I could have fixed it with a proper ROM image.   Fortunately this Z959 was a steal and just a nice challenge to get by the FRP.   I'd do a write up on how to bypass it on this version but I don't think XDA allows posting that do they?   Virtually every method and youtube I watched would not work on this version and the OTG method can't work so I found enough info in 10 hours of scouring the net to put together a couple methods which finally broke the FRP.


----------



## iiPostMaster (Oct 1, 2017)

cbc0201 said:


> We now have full root!!
> The latest version of Kingo for the PC will give you temp root.  The link below will give you full root.
> 
> ZTE Write Protection problems solved (Simple)
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got the phone too, but trying to use KingoRoot to root my phone failed, said I had a network error, then that I should try again or forget about it, pretty much. Any suggestions to fix the whole network error problem with KingoRoot? Turned off Windows Firewall and no result.

Edited below.

KingoRoot displayed my device model as "abby" which isn't my model, it's my device/board. Not sure if this is a problem or not.


----------



## HDDDesign (Nov 29, 2017)

droidzer1 said:


> I spent 10 hours getting past Google's FRP on a Grand X 3 I bought from a guy ( he told me a pin code but it didn't work - my mistake to not try it before he left) so I factory reset only to find it was Google account locked. It's on build v1.6.17 and was a real pain to get FRP bypassed. All that to see there doesn't seem to be any reliable root for this without a good chance of bricking the phone I guess. I tried the Dirty cow but it says the phone is not vulnerable. Tried Kingoroot from PC but it black screened the phone a couple times and past experience with Kingoroot seemed most phones became very unstable. Tried the adb reboot disemmcwp and the installed SuperSu but no luck with that either. Most experience I have had with ZTE has lead me to avoid anything ZTE. I think they suck for locking things down the way they do. And won't give any support to restore a phone or allow stock ROM images. I wrote them once requesting a ROM for a ZTE to save sending it back to where I got it but it was a big "No - we won't do that". So I got a replacement from the point of sale and I'm sure ZTE will be getting it back from the retailer to deal with it when I could have fixed it with a proper ROM image. Fortunately this Z959 was a steal and just a nice challenge to get by the FRP. I'd do a write up on how to bypass it on this version but I don't think XDA allows posting that do they? Virtually every method and youtube I watched would not work on this version and the OTG method can't work so I found enough info in 10 hours of scouring the net to put together a couple methods which finally broke the FRP.

Click to collapse



I'm in same boat right now** been trying to flash with flasher tool,, will not recognize to download stock firmware*" actually I tried the x 2 fiirware cause I can't find v3 anywhere, tryed the voice back attempted can't get passed first " U " shape figure thingie. Think it only works on x 2,, anything you can send my way brother would be greatly appreciated** thank you


----------



## android86.ad (Dec 20, 2017)

I have 1.4.15 my ftm cycling into 900E I can get to DFU also I can sideload and I have miracle box can anyone help me out of this bootloop I've been trying to get this job done since the phone was first released I can't find firmware update or OTA will the img files posted here be any good with miracle box


----------



## Alex76rod (Jan 15, 2018)

*Can anyone help me please.*

I got a permanently simlock (network Lock).so i have "0" attempt to unlock it. 
No way around this problem, unless i can root it and flash the rom or find some how .network simlock code. 
I need step by on how to root this thing. 
Already try it with adb, kingo root, kingroot, one clickroot,and every other "one" click solution. 
Any help would be great.


----------



## iiPostMaster (Feb 5, 2018)

So, I've noticed that over time, people have posted short little tutorials and stuff, but nobody really specifies what software update you need to have. So far I've tried every solution someone has stated to work and it hasn't. I haven't done a software update in the last 3 months in the hopes that I can find a solution that works. If anybody has a legitimate working tutorial for any software version, I think they should post it ASAP. Thanks in advance to anyone who reads this and does so.


----------



## 0ffsens3 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have tried everything to get this grand x 3 rooted. My build number is Z959V1.10.21 is there anyone who can point out some tips into rooting this beast.


----------



## samiej927 (Jan 2, 2020)

I just got the zte grand x3 and some how its stuck in dfu mode. I attempted multiple times to get it out of dfu mode but it wont. Can anyone help me out with a partition backup or just anything for that matter. 


I can reset the sim lock counter though


----------

